# Rose Garden WIFI



## lyleb123 (Feb 12, 2007)

:cheers: Happy to report there is free WIFI in the Rose Garden arena. Works fine up in the 300 level.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

This is old news. 

Some of us have given live play by play reports live from the game in the past...

Heh heh heh...

(I will add that the "free WiFi" left a lot to be desired... One of the password protected networks gave better access from where I typically sat last year.)


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Its a very small investment for the Blazers... routers are only about $100 a piece for the home

A few around the arena is not a big investment, yet its getting a lot of attention. But am glad they are doing it.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

I have a question. What are the rules when attending a game for bringing in items like lap tops and camers? Is security that tight or not?

gatorpops


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

gatorpops said:


> I have a question. What are the rules when attending a game for bringing in items like lap tops and camers? Is security that tight or not?
> 
> gatorpops


If you have a bag, security searches it. That's about it.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

that's awesome for anyone who lives by the rose garden! free internet if they have decent wifi cards. or do they turn off the radios during non game time?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Resume said:


> that's awesome for anyone who lives by the rose garden! free internet if they have decent wifi cards. or do they turn off the radios during non game time?


But, no one lives by the Rose Garden. Except for Paul Allen's apartment, and I suspect he has his own connectivity.

barfo


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

That WiFi in the building is so weak that you can't get it anywhere outside the actual arena.

I sat just outside the bowl on the 200 level before just about every game last year and rarely got the wireless to work when I was out there. I had to use the internet connection they had in the wall.

As for security searches on laptops, I have no idea when it comes to public entry. Media entry rarely checked me or the many bags of equipment I brought into the rose garden because I actually use to get there way before security was even set up. On the days I got there when they were up and running they would check my bags/cases and put a tag on their handles similar to what airports might throw on baggage.

Those were some pretty long days, but I do miss them. I wish I was going to be back again this year.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I bring a camera to every game and usually they don't search the small bag I have it in. If my wife has a bag they might search it, but more often not. Probably because I'm in a wheelchair and she's pushing me. 

I took a laptop once last year and didn't have any problem bringing it in.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Trader Ed said:


> Its a very small investment for the Blazers... routers are only about $100 a piece for the home
> 
> A few around the arena is not a big investment, yet its getting a lot of attention. But am glad they are doing it.


Much less even if you get it at the Free Geek Thrift Store.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Dont some of the new cell phones use WIFI for internet?


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

yes some phones have wifi now.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> I bring a camera to every game and usually they don't search the small bag I have it in. If my wife has a bag they might search it, but more often not. Probably because I'm in a wheelchair and she's pushing me.
> 
> I took a laptop once last year and didn't have any problem bringing it in.


I can attest to that, cause I remember using your computer at the game last year.


----------

